# Natural latex vs. synthetics(?) - Elongation ratio



## GnuUser (Aug 31, 2019)

I have just started making my own bands, and have a question about natural latex versus synthetic elastics, particularly about elongation ratios and speed of both. I bought some natural amber latex from SimpleShot (along with a band tying jig and a bunch of other stuff). They recommend a 5:1 elongation ratio (draw length to unstretched band length). However, that latex seems really soft and slow at 5:1, and I don't get any real speed until the latex starts resisting any more stretching, which is around 6:1. Is that normal? If so, why does SimpleShot recommend 5:1?

I was previously using pre-made YuXing bands bought from Amazon. They were very stiff and the 5:1 ratio was spot-on, so it surprised me that the natural latex seemed to lack punch until 6:1. I shoot lightweight 10mm clay balls (about 1.2g each), and the YuXing bands were way overpowered, so I trimmed them down to a taper of 1/2"-3/8", and they were just about perfectly matched to my ammo. With the natural latex, I tried the same cut, but didn't feel like I was getting the same speed (even at 6:1). So, I tried a 3/4" straight cut, which is clearly overpowered for my ammo. The Chinese bands feel stiff and snappy, while the natural latex feels soft and smooth, but less powerful.

Is this just my perception, or does the natural latex need more elongation and a wider band to get the same power? Unfortunately, I don't have a chronograph, so I'm going by the way the ball impacts the target.

UPDATE: I may have partially answered my own question. The YuXing bands are 1mm, whereas the SimpleShot latex is 0.76mm (0.030 inches), so even if they're both natural latex, the YuXing bands will be 25% more powerful for a given width. However, that doesn't explain why the YuXing bands start having strong resistance at 5:1, while the SimpleShot latex starts having strong resistance at 6:1. Just a different brand/kind of latex?


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Hello and welcome. I think you pretty much have it figure out. the Chinese rubber has a far less stretch factor to it. I mostly cut my bands from resistance bands, which I stretch easily 6.5 times. The Chinese bands are quit snappy and powerful for there short stretch. But if you like that draw length of the Chinese rubber I would just cut your latex shorter. And you should get all kids of power. And I think simple shot recommends a 5 times stretch so you get a much longer band life. Hope that helps.


----------



## GnuUser (Aug 31, 2019)

Super. Thanks for the explanation and confirmation. The first few shots on the first bandset I made from the new latex, I thought I had measured wrong. I checked the measurements, and they were fine, so then I thought I was imagining a difference . I'm glad to know that there really was a difference. 

Any idea whether I'm actually getting a significant difference in speed and power with the new latex going from a 5:1 ratio to a 6:1 ratio? Is it worth the reduction in band life? I seem to get a couple hundred shots from each band set.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

GnuUser said:


> Super. Thanks for the explanation and confirmation. The first few shots on the first bandset I made from the new latex, I thought I had measured wrong. I checked the measurements, and they were fine, so then I thought I was imagining a difference . I'm glad to know that there really was a difference.
> 
> Any idea whether I'm actually getting a significant difference in speed and power with the new latex going from a 5:1 ratio to a 6:1 ratio? Is it worth the reduction in band life? I seem to get a couple hundred shots from each band set.


No problem, to test power before I had a chrony, I would use steel shot and shoot into an old book and count how many pages of penetration you get between the two. As for band life 200 shots seems about right. I'm not sure how many more you would get with less stretch, I always max my bands out.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

It has been pretty much figured out here.

One more point, SimpleShot's 5:1 ratio is also to extend band life...kind of a happy medium of power/speed to band life ratio.

Another point is that natural latex has a slightly (significant to those shooters tweak performance) high bits of impurities while dipped synthetic latex has some additives to help it along.


----------



## GnuUser (Aug 31, 2019)

Awesome. Thanks to both of you for the feedback!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Welcome and I should have said welcome to SSF before.

If you want to Checkout SimpleShot's YouTube channel...many good videos in Slingshot 101 and Protips.


----------



## GnuUser (Aug 31, 2019)

So, I have tried and tried to fall in love with the SimpleShot 0.7mm (0.030 inch) latex, and I just can't. No matter how wide I make the bands, it simply doesn't have the speed or power that the YuXing 1mm latex has. I just don't get why SimpleShot thinks that this is the premier latex for slingshots. I'm not even shooting heavy ammo. I shoot 1.2g clay balls.

When I pull the YuXing 1mm latex, the draw weight increases until it maxes out at about a 5:1 ratio. The trajectory is flat, and a hit using a 5/8" to 1/2" taper band knocks my wood block targets off their feet. It has "snap" and "bang" to it.

When I pull the SimpleShot 0.7mm latex, the draw weight increases until about 5:1, but doesn't seem to increase any more until it maxes out at 6:1. It feels sort of like pulling bubble gum. It's hard to pull at first, but relaxes toward the end. The latex, of course, doesn't relax, but doesn't get any harder to pull after a certain point. The trajectory is noticeably more curved, even with wider bands to compensate for the difference in thickness. A hit using these bands knocks the blocks over most of the time, but sometimes just turns them. Plus, the bands don't last as long.

If I ever get a chronograph (not expensive, but the wife would be annoyed at any more slingshot-related purchases), I'm going to do some testing and post results.


----------



## GnuUser (Aug 31, 2019)

Of course, I can't seem to find the 1mm latex anywhere except for the pre-made YuXing bands available on Amazon (which is what I started with, actually). I'd probably just buy them, but they're set up for OTT, not TTF, so I'd have to cut them and re-tie them.

By the way, where in the heck do you get those tiny little Chinese leather pouches? SimpleShot only sells the larger pouches. My Pocket Predator Taurus TTF came with the tiny, little Chinese ones and a Linatex band, but they don't see those on their website.


----------



## GnuUser (Aug 31, 2019)

I made up a fresh set of bands from the 0.76mm (0.030 inch) natural latex from SimpleShot with an aggressive taper of 3/4 inch to 1/2 inch, and a 6:1 draw ratio, and they performed pretty much as well as the YuXing bands. Previously, I was using a straight cut. Also, it seems that the natural latex degrades pretty quickly, which is probably where the "bubble gum" stretch feeling was coming from. So, I suppose it all comes down to personal preference. You can make different types and thicknesses of rubber perform similarly.

I know I'm kind of talking to myself, here, but I am answering my own questions.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Your figuring it out. The natural latex does degrade quicker. It helps if you store it in a brown paper bag in the fridge. Then just make a band set right before you go to shoot.

Experiment with different taper and you should be able to get some really high performance bands.

And it might be that rubber Is not for you. Everyone has different preferences. Playing around and trying different materials is most of the fun


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

GnuUser said:


> So, I have tried and tried to fall in love with the SimpleShot 0.7mm (0.030 inch) latex, and I just can't. No matter how wide I make the bands, it simply doesn't have the speed or power that the YuXing 1mm latex has. I just don't get why SimpleShot thinks that this is the premier latex for slingshots. I'm not even shooting heavy ammo. I shoot 1.2g clay balls.
> 
> When I pull the YuXing 1mm latex, the draw weight increases until it maxes out at about a 5:1 ratio. The trajectory is flat, and a hit using a 5/8" to 1/2" taper band knocks my wood block targets off their feet. It has "snap" and "bang" to it.
> 
> ...


Your wife gets annoyed if you spend too much on slingshots and slingshot accessories!?!? NOOOOOOOOOOOO!?!?!

Welcome to the club. Hahaha

Great conversation guys.


----------



## Projectile Pilot (Jan 11, 2019)

https://www.amazon.com/MUXSAM-Slingshot-Pouches-Microfiber-Exercise/dp/B07T87HCZM/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?keywords=microfiber%2Bslingshot%2Bpouch&qid=1568584238&s=gateway&sr=8-2&th=1&psc=1

There are some that seem more cloth-like and several variations with different air relief holes but this may be what you're looking for. I asked the same question not long ago and was directed to aliexpress where there were more colors to choose from but you know how long that order will take to arrive...


----------

